# 3M Stoneguard



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

Picking up my new shiny black x-trail LE tomorrow    :fluffy: :fluffy: 

...but need to do something about the stone chips that are inevitable where I live...anybody know anything about 3M Stoneguard? Can you apply it yourself?? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I've never use it myself but Chris may have...this should really be in the Car Care section. Clear coats are rather weak (Nissan paint especially), so chances are you will get chips no matter what.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

PM samo , i think its him... he does this for a living! i havent any experience with it firsthand, but i have heard good things...especially on black!


----------

